# anubias micro



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Last week I got my self new plant:*anubias micro*
That is one tiny plant.
Some pics 
Compere to _anubias nana petite_ on the left and _anubias micro_ on the right.


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

Hell yeah super small one! Bet it's not small money to get it.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, it's expensive if you get just one plant. 
I got it in the package, so it was not to bad.


----------

